# Two titan 440i's same problem.



## SOS R&R (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't paint a lot anymore about once a month. I have two 440i's one for oil and lacquers and one for water based products and have noticed I am having problems priming these machines. However when I tap on piston with a hammer they will begin to prime. What's going on here? 

I store the oil machine in lacquer thinner. And the water machine in antifreeze.

Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

More than likely the larger ball in the packing kit is getting stuck. The ball gets a small amount of build up on it and it starts to stick seated. A repack of the machines are in the future and maybe spend a tad bit more time when cleaning.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I keep a straighten coat hang on the trailer. If I haven't use a pump in some time. The first thing I do is run it up to make sure the ball is free. of course Haven't use a rock catcher filter in years
David


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep...gotta keep the buildup off your balls and keep em clean. Paint Pump Hygiene 101.:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Yep...gotta keep the buildup off your balls and keep em clean. Paint Pump Hygiene 101.:whistling2:


Nice dunk. :thumbup:


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

SOS R&R said:


> I don't paint a lot anymore about once a month. I have two 440i's one for oil and lacquers and one for water based products and have noticed I am having problems priming these machines. However when I tap on piston with a hammer they will begin to prime. What's going on here?
> 
> I store the oil machine in lacquer thinner. And the water machine in antifreeze.
> 
> Thanks


I've got the same machine but "Impact" version. Either the ball in the foot valve or outlet valve is sticking shut. The Impact has a little red button under the foot valve with a spring loaded pin designed to free a stuck ball. My guess is that Titan received numerous complaints such as yours and added this "feature" to the new and improved Impact.

*Edit - this paragraph:* Titan only solved half the problem as the pin will not release the ball in the outlet valve. The only way you can do this is to remove the foot valve assembly and stick a nail set or something up inside the chamber to release the ball. 

I use Titan LS-10 pump saver fluid at about 10% with water after a really good wash. Leave it in the pump and hose between uses. Keeps everything clean and lubricated. Never had a problem with priming since I started using this stuff.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

all sprayers have the same problem with the inlet ball (larger of two) because that ball actually sits on the seat when not in use. the piston (outlet) ball very rarely has that problem because it does not sit on the seat it is contained in the ball cage off of the seat. other than the new impacts that tdtd mentioned just tap the foot valve where the big ball sits and off you go.
just tap it dont beat it:no:, all you have to do is shock it a little


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

TDTD said:


> I use Titan LS-10 pump saver fluid at about 10% with water after a really good wash. Leave it in the pump and hose between uses. Keeps everything clean and lubricated. Never had a problem with priming since I started using this stuff.


Funny thing is I recently switched to LS-10 from Graco's Pump Armor and have not been having any sticking either. Another thing is I believe it is a better product. The Pump Armor actually looked slightly rusty colored after maybe 2 months,not Titan's LS-10. 
I really wonder if they will ever come around with something better than a stainless steel ball bearing. After awhile I suppose that the polish comes off of the bearing and should be replaced.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

check balls all the way. the lower end of the pickup has "a" or more checkballs in it, the seat can get goobed up in both cases. You really need to keep them in a fluid that won't rust or tarnish/build up on your parts. These LITTLE things will keep you from having a productive day.


----------



## SilverStateSpray (Oct 19, 2010)

Another problem that can happen, if the seat gets worn out the ball will actually sit deeper into the seat and stick due to pressure. This will happen especially if the pump is under pressure and your release the pressure with the prime valve. But if it is sitting for a long period of time, more then likely, the ball has formed a film around it. The BEST way to store a pump is to use thinner with a little bit of hydraulic oil or even throat seal oil. That will keep everything moist and lubricated and the oil keeps the thinner from evaporating.

The pump saver stuff is OK if it is going to sit for a day or 2. If it is going to sit for a long time the pump saver actually breaks down. Remember it is a water base and is not good for all the metal parts in the pump.

Forgot to also add, you can take the foot valve off and take the cage and ball out (Be careful as there is a teflon O-Ring in between the cage and the foot valve) Take a piece of steal wool to the seat. It is also a reversible seat so if you see it is a little worn, just turn it over and you have a brand new seat.


----------

